# Difference between LED TV, and 3D model



## Sidious

This may be a dumb question, but what exactly makes a 3D TV, well, 3D?

I know there are some technical requirements such as refresh rate, but what differentiates two models from the same manufacturer, both same screen size, model, etc, the only difference seems to be the 3D capability and the price tag.

For example, I have this TV...

http://www.samsung.com/ca/consumer/tv-video/tv/led/UN46D6000SFXZC

My model is the non-3D one, but there was also a 3D one available for an extra couple hundred bucks that I didn't want to spend because I don't care about 3D that much... What makes the difference? is one just locked out by software on the TV or?

Thanks


----------



## TonyTonyChoppa

First of all don't go Samsung they got the worst 3D effect to much cross talk and the whole 6000 range is't full hd in 3D so avoid those tv's least.
I do go to store and check 3D effect off every TV and see if you can see demo off the hx850 or hx750

Sony released new 3D tv's 1 2 month ago and they dont suffer 3D cross talk at all their image quality is also far more superior then if ever seen from samsung.

If you still want to go for a 6000 series because you dont mind the loss off full hd 3D then i would go look into a pasive 3D tv they dont got cross talk at all and dont need expansive pair off glasses or dont need to be charged.

I do go for a hx750 or hx850 tough if you have the money their quality is far more superior then if ever seen before from samsung.
If never really seen pasive 3D tv's tough its all to personal prefference.

Anyway i would least go into store and view demo's off the TV's you got on your list just keep in mind the samsung 6000 series anything in that range aint full hd in 3D.

However the 7000 range is't effect neither is the 8000 range tough if you got money to afford tv in that range i would just go for a sony hx750 or 850.

Anyway for me having 3D is a must have and i'm addicted to it today if seen my whole movie collection on my hx750 from sony did't see any cross talk.

Anyway if you wonder why i have so much Samsung hatred if had a le46c750 which was faulty it took me 1 year to get it replaced and it was't samsung that replaced it which pissed me off because they obviously should have replaced the tv since they could't fix the tv.
Store then replaced it by a d6750 found out the 3D was't even full hd not mention 3D effect was reduced quite a lot with lot cross talk so i demanded refund which was ofc offered after that i bought a sony 46 inch hx750 if ofc went to store to see 3D demo first off this TV.

To give little review fast action stuff that if never seen before where real smooth and did't miss any action at all heck watched Thor and saw eye drop fall down which i never saw on my old samsung TV.
Lens flares that really come out off the TV and lot more detail anywhere even with it set to smooth picture their like no smoothing artifacts at all.

TV does't include 3D glasses however rechargeable glasses for sony TV are really cheap like 50 dollar more or less.
Also picture calibration was nearly perfect right out off the box did't require much tweaking colors are ofc impresive.

Anyway i got mine for 1100E but i would guess that sony is gonna raise the price probably to 2000E because i would consider it worth that much . So if you considering a hx750 or hx850 and can get it really cheap i do decide fast before sony is gonna raise the price on this TV.

Anyway to give an idea how 3D looks compared to 2D

this is 3D



and this is 2D
|_._._._._._._._._._._|

2D looks glued together

3D really pops out masivly

After you seen 3D in full effect you wont want to watch movies anymore in 2D either.

Some people can even see 3D effect pop past the screen if heared altough i'm not sure if they really see it pop out outside the screen or inside the screen.

My experience is more like watching through window seeing the roundness or shape perfectly off any object. And seeing a lot seperation and pop out inside the screen.

Lot people consider 3D not to be adding anything i would guess they are stereo blind just not see much depth or any depth at all. Its when you see big difference like night and day between 2D and 3D probably when you gonna love 3D.

Also you need to see perfect image with both eye's just hold hand before 1 eye and the other if looks the same you can technicaly see 3D.

Also holding finger before your nose and 1 finger behind your 1e finger then focusing on 1e finger you will notice 2 fingers behind your 1e finger and the opesite if focus on your finger behind your first finger.
If you only see one then probably stereo blind.

If 1 eye see's poorly you will just need glasses like strong left eye glasses for example with less strong glasses for right eye.

Having glasses already is ofc no issue for watching 3D most 3D glasses fit over own glasses considering your own glasses aren't to big.


----------



## ramicio

3D movies lack interactive depth of field, this is why it's far from spectacular. Your brain thinks what you are viewing is far away because everything that has a 3D effect is in focus. Just like this Dolby Headphone and HRTF crap, reality can't be simulated through non-complex means.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramicio*
> 
> 3D movies lack interactive depth of field, this is why it's far from spectacular. Your brain thinks what you are viewing is far away because everything that has a 3D effect is in focus. Just like this Dolby Headphone and HRTF crap, reality can't be simulated through non-complex means.


So, do you have a 3D setup?
Because basically I disagree with every word you wrote









When I watch stereoscopic 3D movies on my Rig, most are pretty amazing IMO








Oh, and I also have a 3D camera. And that's really good too


----------



## Sidious

Thanks for the replies, but I think you missed the main point i was going for in the OP.

I want to know in a hardware sense what the difference is... I have the Samsung 6000 series TV already, and I didn't feel like shelling out the extra couple hundred bucks for the 3D one because 3D doesn't mean that much to me.

I am more curious what the actual difference is between the 3D and non3D TV of the same model and size. Obviously one usually would come with glasses or whatever, but what stops me from say, finding some sort of hack that unlocked my TV, allowed me to go buy a set of 3D glasses and watch 3D content on my TV with my ps3?


----------



## ramicio

I saw one in a theater (which would be better than any consumer-level stuff) and was totally underwhelmed, hence why I will never get a "3D setup." There is no interactivity on what you yourself are focusing on. Everyone is given the same image. If you focus on something else, there is no change in depth of field. It just doesn't fool _my_ brain as being realistic. Then there's the fact that the images are either oppositely polarized per eye, or flashed at different times, both of which do not happen in the real world.


----------



## TonyTonyChoppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramicio*
> 
> 3D movies lack interactive depth of field, this is why it's far from spectacular. Your brain thinks what you are viewing is far away because everything that has a 3D effect is in focus. Just like this Dolby Headphone and HRTF crap, reality can't be simulated through non-complex means.


If all you see is depth then probably stereo blind should see pop out seperation depth shape all at the same time.


----------



## ramicio

How would I be "stereo blind" if I do see depth? I'm guessing you have no idea what depth of field is. I see depth, it just looks cheesy and unrealistic, because there is no depth of field. If something on the screen is popping out at you to appear really close, the stuff shoved in back of it could either be blurred artificially or not blurred at all. If you choose to look at the background instead of the object coming at you, the object coming at you will be two clear as day images. In real life they would be extremely blurry, which helps the brain ignore them from your focus.


----------



## TonyTonyChoppa

3D is't all about depth if all you see is depth then you might asswell be staring into a bottomless pit it give you the same experience.
Heck either your lie'ng or your stereo blind.


----------



## ramicio

3D is 3 dimensions. For a movie, it would be width, height, and DEPTH. I see the depth, it's just totally unrealistic because there is no depth of field or anything realistic about it. It's not interactive, it's WYSIWYG. The technology is really only to make things pop out at people to scare them. I'm am neither "lie'ng" (LOL) nor stereo blind. You obviously don't understand a word I say.


----------



## TonyTonyChoppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramicio*
> 
> 3D is 3 dimensions. For a movie, it would be width, height, and DEPTH. I see the depth, it's just totally unrealistic because there is no depth of field or anything realistic about it. It's not interactive, it's WYSIWYG. The technology is really only to make things pop out at people to scare them. I'm am neither "lie'ng" (LOL) nor stereo blind. You obviously don't understand a word I say.


the depth people see varies from person to person some can touch it some cant touch it.
and their people that barely see.

If you see it unrealisticly you should check tv display options alter those till your satisfied if not then you got something wrong with your eye's


----------



## ramicio

There is nothing wrong with my eyes. It's unrealistic because there are many aspects missing. It's simulated. There is no interactivity with depth of field. The depth of field is fixed, and is whatever the camera shot. There is nothing wrong with my eyes. It's like looking at stereoscopic image of something massive in nature. The 3D effect is exaggerated on purpose, and it's unrealistic. There is nothing wrong with my eyes.


----------



## USFORCES

I have the samsung UN55D8000YF I think the 3D looks ok but the thing is I don't watch 3D movies


----------



## drbaltazar

make sure the display you covet is vesa display port 1.2a certified (would be listed on vesa website)this alone will ensure what you get is indead what you want .the display isnt certified dp 1.2a ?either wait till it is or chose another unit!


----------

